# Green tea! yuk



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have bought some green tea a couple of days ago my opinion is







i think ill give it to my sons cat and see if it likes it







i have never tasted anything so fowl.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can be a bit grassy compared to black tea.Also you may not want to let it steep as long as you do regular tea. It usually tastes better to me with a shorter brew time than a black or oolong tea.K.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Sorry, jools. I always thought it tasted like dirt, myself. Another reason for supplementing rather than trying to get this stuff into us dietarily.







Mark


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

yes it certainly is grassy kathleen just tastes awful..lol mark, i wont be taking it again thats for sure, i told my mum id send her it in the post (she loves tea) she said is it good i said ah aye youll love it







hehe


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

what kind of green tea did you try?I find green tea by itself pretty awful but with some honey I think it's great. Maybe I'm just a big tea drinker? I usually buy celestial seasonings green tea and add honey and a little splenda and it's delicious! I also like Arizona diet green tea


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

it was made by tetley and it was awful


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Try Lipton Green tea hot with Honey.. it helps improve the taste.. IMO


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks cass. ill see if i can get it.. love the cat so cute


----------



## 14314 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think green tea is a grower. I've been drinking it for years and I have grown to love it. That said if you want a slightly easy drinking one you could try the oraganic green tea with mint made by Dragonfly teas. You can get it in Waitrose in the UK or order it directly from the company on line.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks davey ill look out for it


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Joolie.....


----------



## 16198 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've found some green teas with things like Jasmine, Orange and Lotus Flower in them. I get them from an alternative therapist but Green Tea & Jasmine seems widely available. I find they add a subtle flavour and make it slightly more acceptable. I think that if you drink "other" fruit or herbal teas throughout the day, it makes a cup of green tea easier to manage...


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

has anyone noticed any healthy benefits from drinking green tea? Has it helped your ibs any?


----------

